# Decline Bench to grow chest muscle



## transcend2007 (Jan 14, 2019)

I will admit to never having done decline bench before this week.  I watched a video of Darian Yates recently stating he believed that decline bench gave him a fuller and overall better pector development.  How many of you have done decline bench as one of your staple chest exercise and what results have you gotten?

What over exercise(s) has been most responsible for your best pectoral development ... for whatever reason I've never had a particular strong flat of incline bench ... although I'm able to do over 70 pushups and I've also done dips regularly over the years.


----------



## ToolSteel (Jan 14, 2019)

Not a fan. Makes my shoulders hurt.


----------



## bigdog (Jan 14, 2019)

I do decline bench every week. most don't like the small range of motion. I got good lower pec development doing them. flat bench and incline along with decline has been my staple. I do dumbells in all 3 forms too.  I also find dips seem to help lower chest some too.


----------



## snake (Jan 14, 2019)

bigdog said:


> I do decline bench every week. most don't like the small range of motion..



This.......


----------



## bigdog (Jan 14, 2019)

snake said:


> This.......



most forget I have extremely long arms though:32 (17):


----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 14, 2019)

decline bench is like a push up braw for my boobs


----------



## Uncle manny (Jan 14, 2019)

Throw in decline bench once in a while but if I’m looking to get that type of contraction, the decline chest press machine does the trick.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Jan 14, 2019)

I can actually do decline while I can't touch incline, so I do it to make my workouts as complete as possible.


----------



## Straight30weight (Jan 14, 2019)

I’m gonna throw these in the mix for a while. My lower chest is not nearly as developed as my upper.


----------



## Gadawg (Jan 14, 2019)

Uncle manny said:


> Throw in decline bench once in a while but if I’m looking to get that type of contraction, the decline chest press machine does the trick.



This for sure. Decline benches are not angled steep enough for me


----------



## Elivo (Jan 15, 2019)

I hit them probably once a week or once every 2 weeks.


----------



## Camoninja (Jan 16, 2019)

I do declined every week. I've noticed a difference, but like everyone else said it's a small range of motion. I also incorporate flate, inclined, db straight, db inclined, flies, and I attempt to get a set of straight and inclined push-ups if I can on chest day. I'm doing drop sets on everything and overall I do notice a difference.


----------



## BlueStreak (Apr 19, 2019)

I personally don't do declines because I don't like hanging upside down with a heavy weight over my head. I feel very vulnerable, and I don't like the feel of the blood rushing to my head.


----------



## Long (Apr 19, 2019)

I used to do them religiously when I was younger. (20s) Flat, incline, decline, flies. I remember I liked them, but for the life of me can not remember why.


----------



## Jada (Apr 20, 2019)

I hit decline machine only, i feel weird doing them barbell style.  I do it once a week


----------

